# Need help identifying a 1940s(?) B.F. Goodrich Schwinn bike



## bikercosmos (Mar 13, 2022)

I'm new here so I hope this is the right place to post this. I picked up this old Schwinn B.F. Goodrich bike from a local antique store today. The tag on it said 1940s, but I'm having trouble finding ones online that look just like it. Most either seem to have a tank on the frame or have a different headlight. Does anyone know what the year and model might be, and if there's any parts that aren't original? I'm not wanting to resell or anything, I'd just like to fix it up and keep it. Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 13, 2022)

Looks like that is actually a Hornet with a front fender that has been changed out to a B model fender.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 13, 2022)

Some decent parts on there for a nice start … wrong front fender as stated by GTs58 … rear fender brace to long as well … What color was it Originally under green re paint ? 
nice project ahead of you …👍👍


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 13, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## bikercosmos (Mar 13, 2022)

Thanks! That makes sense because the front fender has a slightly different paint color. Would that make it a mid 50s bike then?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 13, 2022)

Someone sure went to town with the house paint. Lets start with the serial number and then we can figure out what that may have been originally. The serial number will be under the crank or on the left rear drop out by the axle nut. 

Welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 13, 2022)

The dropouts tell you it’s post war. What is the serial number? V/r Shawn


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 13, 2022)

Pardon me for Not welcoming you to the Cabe prior too commenting … Welcome and it’s all about having Fun !!!
Bob


----------



## bikercosmos (Mar 13, 2022)

Thanks everyone! And it seems like the serial number has been painted over, I can't see it. I'll check back in here once I can put some paint stripper on that part


----------



## bikercosmos (Mar 13, 2022)

Strike that. I looked under the left rear drop out and it's H00127.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Mar 13, 2022)

Welcome to the CABE 😎 Enjoy 👍


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 13, 2022)

bikercosmos said:


> Strike that. I looked under the left rear drop out and it's H00127.




Here's when the serial was stamped so the bike is a 1953 model. Note the type error on the beginning number on the serial list. Should be H00001.
01/12 to 01/14/1953 ------- H60001 ----------------- H16956.

I'm still going to say that was originally a Hornet. Missing the tank and has a B model front fender.


----------



## bikercosmos (Mar 13, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Here's when the serial was stamped so the bike is a 1953 model. Note the type error on the beginning number on the serial list. Should be H00001.
> 01/12 to 01/14/1953 ------- H60001 ----------------- H16956.
> 
> I'm still going to say that was originally a Hornet. Missing the tank and has a B model front fender.
> ...



Cool! Thanks for your help


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 14, 2022)

bikercosmos said:


> Cool! Thanks for your help



You could not find it B/C all of the decals are new including, "Deluxe Hornet" belongs to a 54/55+ and not that chain guard. They're all stuck on after everything was brush painted, including the rims.  
You've got some good parts on it but whoever did this made a mess.


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 14, 2022)

We all started somewhere with the hobby.  Welcome and enjoy your bike!


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 14, 2022)

Repainted


----------



## bikercosmos (Mar 14, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> You could not find it B/C all of the decals are new including, "Deluxe Hornet" belongs to a 54/55+ and not that chain guard. They're all stuck on after everything was brush painted, including the rims.
> You've got some good parts on it but whoever did this made a mess.



Do you think this sticker is a new addition too? I wanted to sand and repaint the whole thing but I didn't want to mess this part up if it's old at all.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 14, 2022)

Parts of the frame were not repainted from what I can see, but it has been redecaled. Those seat mast decals are not original.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 15, 2022)

Sticker is crooked and there a dime a dozen


----------

